# Nachfolger für Dark Power Pro 10



## mcmarky (31. August 2013)

*Nachfolger für Dark Power Pro 10*

Hallo!

Für wann ist denn der Nachfolger der DP Pro 10 Netzteilserie geplant? 

Mein P9 geht dann in Teilzeit.


----------



## Coldhardt (31. August 2013)

Ich denke das ist das neue Powerzone, ganz sicher bin ich mir da aber nicht.


----------



## Novorapid (31. August 2013)

*AW: Nachfolger für Dark Power Pro 10*

denke nicht 
Powerzone ist ja unter Dark Power Pro angesiedelt und soll denke ich ne neue Reihe sein


----------



## Axonia (31. August 2013)

*AW: Nachfolger für Dark Power Pro 10*

Würde mich auch wundern, immerhin sind es Netzteile die "nur" bronze haben. 
Mir erschließt der Sinn dieser Serie sowieso nicht. Zumindestens nicht in Europa, da sie erst ab 650 Watt anfangen.
Was will man denn damit ?  Aber BQ hat sich da schon was gedacht 
Das mit dem Nachfolger des p10 würde mich aber dennoch interessieren. So ist es nicht, aber mit dem e9 bin ich auch mehr als zufrieden.


----------



## Coldhardt (31. August 2013)

Oh. 

Na dann werden sie wohl irgendwann dass P11 bringen. Das P10 ist aber momentan absolutes High-End.


----------



## Stefan Payne (31. August 2013)

*AW: Nachfolger für Dark Power Pro 10*

Das P10 ist doch gerade erst raus gekommen. Das P11 wirds daher wohl nicht soo schnell geben. Sehe auch nicht so wirklich Grund dafür. Außer natürlich irgendwer hat 'ne bessere Plattform im Programm, die preiswerter und/oder leiser zu bekommen ist.


----------



## Chris@bequiet! (2. September 2013)

*AW: Nachfolger für Dark Power Pro 10*

Hi zusammen,

Ja, das Dark Power Pro 11 wird sicherlich noch einige Zeit dauern. Wir haben mit dem DPP10 eines der besten Netzteile im Markt im Moment. Eine wirkliche Steigerung müsste man durch neue Technologien hervor bringen. Das PowerZone ist ein wenig speziell, weil es auf den ersten Blick wirklich nicht in das Portfolio passt. Aber wir haben uns schon etwas dabei gedacht, und auch im Hinblick auf neue Märkte wie USA handeln müssen.

Chris


----------



## Stefan Payne (2. September 2013)

*AW: Nachfolger für Dark Power Pro 10*

ISt das Powerzone eigentlich 'True Single Rail' oder intern Multi Rail?


----------



## be quiet! Support (3. September 2013)

*AW: Nachfolger für Dark Power Pro 10*

Hallo Stefan,

das PowerZone ist ein Single Rail Netzteil. 

Gruß

Marco


----------



## Vulnerabilus (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Nachfolger für Dark Power Pro 10*



Chris@bequiet! schrieb:


> Ja, das Dark Power Pro 11 wird sicherlich noch einige Zeit dauern. Wir haben mit dem DPP10 eines der besten Netzteile im Markt im Moment. Eine wirkliche Steigerung müsste man durch neue Technologien hervor bringen.


Was ich mir von beQuiet natürlich *erwarte *und was auch absolut zum guten Markenimage passen würde, wäre eine passiv gekühlte Serie (fanless), die hocheffizient ist (souverän Platinum) und zwar auch mit einer Wattage von mindestens 600W. Natürlich ohne jedwede Elektronikgeräusche. 

Das würde ich sofort kaufen, auch wenn so ein NT natürlich hochpreisig sein wird und darf.


----------



## Stefan Payne (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Nachfolger für Dark Power Pro 10*

Warum willst 'nen passives haben? Das hat den Nachteil, dass das Gerät nicht belüftet ist und somit die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass der user das ungeeignet verbaut, enorm hoch ist. Und das wiederum führt zu erhöhten Ausfällen bzw Abschalten des Gerätes. Bin selbst überhaupt kein Fan von (semi) Fanless.

Bevor man sowas macht sollte man da irgendwo irgendeinen Lüfter einbauen, der seine 300 Umdrehungen dreht...
Weil der Unterschied zwischen gar keine Luftbewegung und 'nen bisserl Luftbewegung ist gigantisch...


----------



## Threshold (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Nachfolger für Dark Power Pro 10*



Vulnerabilus schrieb:


> Was ich mir von beQuiet natürlich *erwarte *und was auch absolut zum guten Markenimage passen würde, wäre eine passiv gekühlte Serie (fanless)



Wozu? Was hat Fanless besseres zu bieten als ein Netzteil dessen Lüfter mit 0,1 Sone läuft?



Vulnerabilus schrieb:


> die hocheffizient ist (souverän Platinum) und zwar auch mit einer Wattage von mindestens 600W. Natürlich ohne jedwede Elektronikgeräusche.



Was willst du mit Platin? Etwa auf Marketing Werbeflyer reinfallen?
Und wieso muss es mindestens 600 Watt haben?
Und Fanless ohne Elektronikgeräusche ist nicht zu machen. Sieht man bei Seasonic. Die kriegen das nicht hin und Super Flower auch nicht.

Und wenn du unbedingt fanless willst dann kauf doch das FSP Xilenser.


----------



## Vulnerabilus (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Nachfolger für Dark Power Pro 10*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Warum willst 'nen passives haben? Das hat  den Nachteil, dass das Gerät nicht belüftet ist und somit die  Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass der user das ungeeignet verbaut, enorm hoch  ist. Und das wiederum führt zu erhöhten Ausfällen bzw Abschalten des  Gerätes.
> Bevor man sowas macht sollte man da irgendwo irgendeinen Lüfter einbauen, der seine 300 Umdrehungen dreht...
> Weil der Unterschied zwischen gar keine Luftbewegung und 'nen bisserl Luftbewegung ist gigantisch...


Da gebe ich Dir Recht. Ein gut gebautes NT mit sagen wir mal 700 W Output und reichlich Stromstärke auf der 12 V Schiene, das von einen sehr gut gelagerten Lüfter (eloop oder vergleichbar) @jederzeit <300, meinetwegen auch <400 upm gekühlt wird, das wäre genauso das Ziel aller meiner Wünsche!



Threshold schrieb:


> Wozu? Was hat Fanless besseres zu bieten als ein Netzteil dessen Lüfter mit 0,1 Sone läuft?


Ich bin halt mit dem geringen Langergeräusch, das mein aktuelles NT lastunabhängig noch hat, nicht 100% zufrieden.
Es ist atm das "lauteste" in meinem sehr silent laufenden System.



Threshold schrieb:


> Was willst du mit Platin? Etwa auf Marketing Werbeflyer reinfallen?


Nein. Es geht darum, dass ein NT, das viel Leistung bereit zu stellen in der Lage ist und passiv gekühlt werden soll, natürlich auch eine möglichst hohe Effizienz haben muss. Denn je höher die Effizienz, desto geringer die Abwärme.



> Und wieso muss es mindestens 600 Watt haben?


1.) will ich gerade ein passives NT nicht an der Belastungsgrenze betreiben, da NTs allgemein natürlich in diesem Bereich am meisten Abwärme produzieren, verschärft durch die mit der Auslastung im Grenzberich verbundene schlechteren Effizenz. 
2.) Will ich nicht ausschließen, doch einmal SLI zu betreiben. Wer weiss, irgendwann wird die Mikroruckler-Geschichte vielleicht doch einmal abgehakt sein.



Threshold schrieb:


> Und Fanless ohne Elektronikgeräusche ist nicht zu machen.


 Gibt es dafür einen spezifischen Grund, warum dies also bei passiven NTs unmöglich zu realisieren ist im Gegensatz zu lüftergekühlten?


----------



## Threshold (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Nachfolger für Dark Power Pro 10*



Vulnerabilus schrieb:


> Ich bin halt mit dem geringen Langergeräusch, das mein aktuelles NT lastunabhängig noch hat, nicht 100% zufrieden.
> Es ist atm das "lauteste" in meinem sehr silent laufenden System.



Dein Netzteil ist also lauter als die Gehäuselüfter, CPU Lüfter oder Grafikkartenlüfter?
Meins jedenfalls nicht. 

Und ohne gute Case Belüftung kannst du kein Fanless Netzteil betreiben. Also 0 Sone geht sowieso nicht.



Vulnerabilus schrieb:


> Nein. Es geht darum, dass ein NT, das viel Leistung bereit zu stellen in der Lage ist und passiv gekühlt werden soll, natürlich auch eine möglichst hohe Effizienz haben muss. Denn je höher die Effizienz, desto geringer die Abwärme.



Der Unterschied Platin zu Gold ist kaum noch zu messen.
Platin ist aber deutlich teurer als Gold.



Vulnerabilus schrieb:


> 1.) will ich gerade ein passives NT nicht an der Belastungsgrenze betreiben, da NTs allgemein natürlich in diesem Bereich am meisten Abwärme produzieren, verschärft durch die mit der Auslastung im Grenzberich verbundene schlechteren Effizenz.
> 2.) Will ich nicht ausschließen, doch einmal SLI zu betreiben. Wer weiss, irgendwann wird die Mikroruckler-Geschichte vielleicht doch einmal abgehakt sein.



Du betreibst ein 500 Watt Netzteil auch kaum an der Grenze wenn du ein Single GPU System nutzen willst.
Und für zwei Grafikkarten sind 600 Watt zu wenig.



Vulnerabilus schrieb:


> Gibt es dafür einen spezifischen Grund, warum dies also bei passiven NTs unmöglich zu realisieren ist im Gegensatz zu lüftergekühlten?


 
Ja. Hotspots. Die Temperaturunterschied innerhalb des Netzteils und der Komponenten sorgen für Geräusche.
Spulen hört man dann gerne mal.


----------



## Vulnerabilus (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Nachfolger für Dark Power Pro 10*



Threshold schrieb:


> Dein Netzteil ist also lauter als die Gehäuselüfter, CPU Lüfter oder Grafikkartenlüfter?
> Meins jedenfalls nicht.


Ich habe weder CPU- noch Grafikkartenlüfter und die Radiatorenlüfter laufen knapp über Anlaufspannung und sind aus einem Meter Abstand selbst bei totenstillem Raum nicht wahrnehmbar.
Siehe Signatur.



> Und ohne gute Case Belüftung kannst du kein Fanless Netzteil betreiben. Also 0 Sone geht sowieso nicht.


Auf diese Weise geht <0,1 sone lastunabhängig. Das Case ist dabei belüftet (durch die Radiatorlüfter) und innen praktisch auf Raumtemperatur.



Threshold schrieb:


> Der Unterschied Platin zu Gold ist kaum noch zu messen.


Nein, die Messungen können mit der hinreichender Validität objektiv bzw. reliabel erbracht werden.
Wäre ja auch sinnlos, ein Platin-Label überhaupt zu spezifizieren, wenn es nicht objektiviert werden könnte!



Threshold schrieb:


> Platin ist aber deutlich teurer als Gold.


Mag sein. Ist auch nicht verwunderlich, wie ich finde.



Threshold schrieb:


> Ja. Hotspots. Die Temperaturunterschied innerhalb des Netzteils und der Komponenten sorgen für Geräusche.
> Spulen hört man dann gerne mal.


Wirklich? 
Kannst Du das belegen?
Immerhin gibt es ja auch Mainboards und Grafikkarten, die noch größere Temperaturunterschiede aufweisen und von diesen gibt es Vertreter, die viel, wenig oder gar kein Fiepen etc. erzeugen.


----------



## Threshold (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Nachfolger für Dark Power Pro 10*



Vulnerabilus schrieb:


> Immerhin gibt es ja auch Mainboards und Grafikkarten, die noch größere Temperaturunterschiede aufweisen und von diesen gibt es Vertreter, die viel, wenig oder gar kein Fiepen etc. erzeugen.


 
Wie viele Mainboards kennst du denn die Spulen haben?


----------



## Vulnerabilus (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Nachfolger für Dark Power Pro 10*

Es wäre schön, wenn Du erst mal die Nachfragen zu Deinem vormaligen Post beantworten könntest, bevor wir hier weiter diskutieren!

Btw. ist mir Deine Begründung des Fiepens (Temperaturunterschiede) auch deshalb absolut unplausibel, da eine fiepende Grafikkarte mit Stockkühler nach Ausrüstung mit einem Wasserkühler, obwohl dieser die Temperaturunterschiede ganz massiv minimiert, nicht weniger fiept, wie ich selbst (und viele andere WaKüler) erfahren konnte(n).
Es muss also andere Gründe haben.



Threshold schrieb:


> Wie viele Mainboards kennst du denn die Spulen haben?


*Alle *Mainboards haben Spannungswandler und diese haben Spulen.

Siehe auch Geheimnis Spannungswandler | 3DCenter.org

 Ob Du Kupferspulen siehst, wie es früher war oder sie heute, da sie  meist eingekapselt sind, nicht mehr direkt sehen kannst, ist hier nicht der  Punkt.


----------



## Threshold (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Nachfolger für Dark Power Pro 10*

Ich führe hier doch keine Grundsatzdiskussion in einem Thread bei dem es um einen Nachfolger um ein aktuelles Netzteil geht.

Hotspots bei Fanless Netzteil kannst du messen. Kauf dir ein Pyrometer und schau nach.
Über den Sinn von Platin Netzteilen wurden schon alles gesagt.
Über den Sinn von Fanless Netzteilen wurde auch schon alles gesagt.
Mehr braucht es da nicht.


----------



## Vulnerabilus (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Nachfolger für Dark Power Pro 10*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich führe hier doch keine Grundsatzdiskussion in einem Thread bei dem es um einen Nachfolger um ein aktuelles Netzteil geht.


Wenn Du keine Nachfragen zu beantworten willens oder in der Lage bist, sondern lieber an Deinen unplausiblen und von mir widerlegten Vermutungen fest halten möchtest, kommt natürlich überhaupt keine Diskussion zustande.

Fakt ist, 
1.) Dass alle Mainboards Spulen haben, um Spannungen bedarfsgerecht bereit stellen zu können.

2.) Dass die Fiepgeräusche von z.B. Grafikkarten, sicherlich jedoch auch von Netzteilen (da bei diesen die gleichen Mechanismen ursächlich sind) nicht durch verbesserte Kühlung geringer werden, wie ich Dir am Beispiel des Umbaus auf Wasserkühlung erklärt habe.
Die Spulen schwingen ja und erzeugen so die Geräusche, da ist es unerheblich, ob diese schwingenden Spulen 30°C oder 90°C warm sind.

Ich hatte vor meinem aktuellen NT ein InnovatekCool-Power PRO 850W. Ein wassergekühltes NT -- jederzeit sehr kalt und das hat leider etwas gefiept.



Threshold schrieb:


> Hotspots bei Fanless Netzteil kannst du messen. Kauf dir ein Pyrometer und schau nach.


Ich habe ein Pyrometer. Dass man damit Hotspots ausfindig machen kann, ist klar. Hat aber nichts zu tun mit dem, worüber wir hier diskutieren.


----------



## Threshold (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Nachfolger für Dark Power Pro 10*



Vulnerabilus schrieb:


> Ich hatte vor meinem aktuellen NT ein InnovatekCool-Power PRO 850W. Ein wassergekühltes NT -- jederzeit sehr kalt und das hat leider etwas gefiept.


 
Alleine das disqualifiziert dich jetzt aber total. 
Das Teil ist völlig überteuerter Schrott und natürlich fiept es ohne Ende denn du hast darin Hotspots bis zum Abwinken denn es fehlt wie bei Fanless Netzteilen ein Lüfter der die Komponenten kühl hält.

Aber lassen wir das jetzt mal denn es führt zu nichts.
Du kannst deine Meinung gerne zum Ausdruck bringen. Ändert nichts daran dass die Umsetzung zu teuer ist. Das bezahlen nur wenige Leute -- du sicher denn wer sich ein WaKü Netzteil kauft...  -- aber das sind eben nur wenige Leute und für die entwickelt kein Hersteller was.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Nachfolger für Dark Power Pro 10*



Vulnerabilus schrieb:


> 1.) Dass alle Mainboards Spulen haben, um Spannungen bedarfsgerecht bereit stellen zu können.



stimmt, aber was denkst du, was eher zu fiepen beginnt:

1) eine/die spulen auf dem mainboard, die vielleicht 120 watt verarbeiten

oder

2) spulen in netzteilen, die >500 watt verarbeiten


----------



## Stefan Payne (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Nachfolger für Dark Power Pro 10*

Das Problem sind eher Resonanzen im Netzteil, die die zu den Geräuschen führen. Das kann, je nachdem, was für Komponente man nutzt, halbwegs gut gehen oder nicht.

Generell ists aber eher so, dass man mit modernen Komponenten und alten Netzteilen z.T. ein schlimmes Pfeifkonzert bekommt - den Stromsparmechanismen sei dank...


----------



## Vulnerabilus (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Nachfolger für Dark Power Pro 10*



Threshold schrieb:


> Alleine das disqualifiziert dich jetzt aber total.


Du solltest wirklich vorsichtiger sein mit Urteilen über Dinge, die Du nicht beurteilen kannst,Thresold!



Threshold schrieb:


> Das Teil ist völlig überteuerter Schrott und natürlich fiept es ohne Ende denn du hast darin Hotspots bis zum Abwinken denn es fehlt wie bei Fanless Netzteilen ein Lüfter der die Komponenten kühl hält.


Hättest Du es je auch nur einmal gesehen, wäre Dir nicht entgangen, dass es sich bei dem auf einem Antec Signature basierenden NT, das von Innovatek zusätzlich mit einem Wasserkühler ausgestattet wurde, *keineswegs *um ein lüfterloses NT handelt. Es hat nach wie vor einen 80 mm Lüfter.

Hättest Du das NT je in Bertieb gesehen, wäre Dir sicherlich aufgefallen, dass dieser Lüfter lastunabhängig mit niedriger Drehzahl konstant dreht.



Threshold schrieb:


> ...natürlich fiept es ohne Ende...
> ...du hast darin Hotspots bis zum Abwinken...


Du weisst also nichts, machst aber trotzdem mit großer Bestimmtheit solche Aussagen. 
Wie lächerlich Du Dich mit diesen Aussagen machst , zu denen Du Dich ohne jede Sachkenntnis versteigst, muss ich sicherlich nicht weiter erklären.



Threshold schrieb:


> Aber lassen wir das jetzt mal denn es führt zu nichts.


Hier sind wir nun einer Meinung.
Bitte verschone uns hier in diesem Thread mit Deinem Pseudowissen und Deinen unsachdienlichen Urteilen! Danke.



der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> stimmt, aber was denkst du, was eher zu fiepen beginnt:
> 1) eine/die spulen auf dem mainboard, die vielleicht 120 watt verarbeiten
> 
> oder
> ...


Also meiner Erfahrung nach sind typische fiepende Komponenten tatsächlich weit überwiegend Netzteile und Grafikkarten. Das kann v.a. bei Grafikkarten für meine Verhältnisse sogar richtig laut werden (Hatte mal eine GTX285 gehört, die recht schlimm war , auch @fullcover WaKü btw -- hatte also nichts mit "Hotspots" zu tun).
Ein fiependes Mainboard habe ich selbst noch nie gehabt, habe aber gehört (nur Hörensagen) aber es das ausnahmsweise auch zu geben scheint.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Das Problem sind eher Resonanzen im  Netzteil, die die zu den Geräuschen führen. Das kann, je nachdem, was  für Komponente man nutzt, halbwegs gut gehen oder nicht.
> 
> Generell  ists aber eher so, dass man mit modernen Komponenten und alten  Netzteilen z.T. ein schlimmes Pfeifkonzert bekommt - den  Stromsparmechanismen sei dank...


 Vielen Dank Stefan Payne, dass Du Dich hier nochmals einbringst.

Die Sache mit dem (Spulen-)fiepen ist wohl doch nicht so einfach bzw. monokausal. 

Nach Wechsel auf mein aktuelles NT haben die geringen und erträglichen, jedoch vorhandenen Fiepgeräusche, die unter OC meiner CPU zustande kamen jedenfalls aufgehört, was zeigt, dass das Zusammenspiel von Komponenten hier eine Rolle spielt... .
Das hat denke ich mal mit dem zu tun was Du hier beschreibst... .


----------



## Stefan Payne (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Nachfolger für Dark Power Pro 10*

Ja, das mit den Pfeifgeräuschen ist extremst beschissen, da sich keiner von den verantwortlichen Herstellern drum kümmert, diese Geräusche zu minimieren.
Auch gibt es keine 'Silencer' Kabel, die durchaus in solchen Fällen was bringen könnten.

Wenn du die Möglichkeit hast, dir 'nen Adapter zu basteln, der aus einer PCIe Buchse, einem PCIe Steckern und 2 oder 3 dicken Kondensatoren (16V, mindestens 2200µF) besteht, könntest du damit das pfeifen eventuell vermindern.

Nebenbei könnte man diesen Cap auch als 'Opferkondensator' ansehen, der einkommende Wechselspannungsanteile abfängt...


----------



## Verminaard (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Nachfolger für Dark Power Pro 10*



be quiet! Support schrieb:


> Hallo Stefan,
> 
> das PowerZone ist ein Single Rail Netzteil.
> 
> ...


 
Singlerail wurde doch immer etwas (stark) kritisiert.
Wieso baut ihr trotzdem soetwas?
Oder ist das bequiet Singlerailkonzept total anders?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Nachfolger für Dark Power Pro 10*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Wieso baut ihr trotzdem soetwas?



ist wohl vor allem für die USA gedacht, wo single rail als feature gilt 



Chris@bequiet! schrieb:


> Das PowerZone ist ein wenig speziell, weil es auf den ersten Blick wirklich nicht in das Portfolio passt. Aber wir haben uns schon etwas dabei gedacht, und auch im Hinblick auf neue Märkte wie USA handeln müssen.
> 
> Chris


----------



## Stefan Payne (19. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Nachfolger für Dark Power Pro 10*

Das machts nun auch nicht wirklich besser.
Man hätte zum Beispiel es auch so machen können, wie Seasonic: Multi Rail rein packen und Single Rail drauf. 

Wer sich mal die formulierung bei einigen Seasonic Geräten anschaut, wird feststellen, dass sie dort (auf der US Amerikanischen Seite) mal überhaupt nicht von Rails oder ähnlichem sprechen sondern nur von der gesamten Leistung auf +12V...

Wäre zwar *******, aber auf jeden Fall besser als ein 'echtes' Single Rail Netzteil abzuliefern...


----------



## Threshold (19. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Nachfolger für Dark Power Pro 10*



Vulnerabilus schrieb:


> Du solltest wirklich vorsichtiger sein mit Urteilen über Dinge, die Du nicht beurteilen kannst,Thresold!
> 
> Hättest Du es je auch nur einmal gesehen, wäre Dir nicht entgangen, dass es sich bei dem auf einem Antec Signature basierenden NT, das von Innovatek zusätzlich mit einem Wasserkühler ausgestattet wurde, *keineswegs *um ein lüfterloses NT handelt. Es hat nach wie vor einen 80 mm Lüfter.
> 
> ...


 
Stimmt.  Da muss ich dir zustimmen. Ich hatte den Lüfter nicht mehr in Erinnerung.
Der Punkt geht an dich.
Trotzdem ist das Netzteil alles andere als empfehlenswert und ich habe keine Ahnung wieso sich jemand sowas kaufen sollte. Und daher bleibe ich dabei dass dich das disqualifiziert denn wer einigermaßen logisch denken kann würde sich sowas nicht kaufen.


----------



## Vulnerabilus (19. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Nachfolger für Dark Power Pro 10*



Threshold schrieb:


> Trotzdem ist das Netzteil alles andere als empfehlenswert


Du kennst das Netzteil wie inzwischen bekannt nicht, erlaubst Dir jedoch weiter, darüber zu urteilen. 

Das Antec Signature 850 W erhielt seinerzeit ausgezeichnete Testbewertungen. Antec Signature 850W Test Netzteil
Lies sie nach, wenn Du wirklich Wissen darüber erwerben willst. Der Innovatek-WaKü Mod erlaubte einen extremen Silentbetrieb, da der Lüfter unhörbar niedrig lief, denn es bleib sehr kalt und die Lüfterregelung musste niemals der Lüfter hoch regeln, was damals für ein NT von der Leistungsklasse einzigartig war.
Der einzige Minuspunkt war der enorme und unverhältnismäßige Preispunkt, okay, aber das muss jeder eben selbst entscheiden. Ein leiseres 850W NT gab es vor 4 Jahren jedoch nicht.



Threshold schrieb:


> Und daher bleibe ich dabei dass dich das disqualifiziert denn wer einigermaßen logisch denken kann würde sich sowas nicht kaufen.


Ich habe es jedenfalls gekauft und bereue die Jahre, die es mir treu gedient hat absolut nicht.
Mir deshalb die Fahigkeit zu logischem Denken abzusprechen, ist für mich nicht mehr als ein dummdreistes Werturteil von Dir, das Dir nicht zusteht und das nach allem, was Du Dir in diesem Thread geleistet hast -- 25000+x posts hin oder her -- nur noch einen ungläubigen Fremdschämreflex bei mir auslöst.

@Stefan Payne: Das mit dem Kabel muss ich mit einem meiner elektrotechnisch versierteren Freunde mal dikutieren, und sei es nur um das mal auszuprobieren! THX!

edit: Mit dem aktuellen beQuiet P10 habe ich dennoch einen guten Tausch gemacht. Nicht nur, dass ich mehr Durchfluss in meiner WaKü habe durch den Wegfall eines Kühlers, es bewirkt auch keinerlei CPU-abhängigen Fiepgeräusche mehr.
Das wirklich einzige kleine Malus ist das geringe Lüfter(-lager? -motor?)-geräusch.


----------



## ile (25. Oktober 2013)

Geht es hier um fanless? Meiner Meinung nach völliger SCHROTT, weil ohne Lüfter

1. Staub ungefiltert über die Netzteilöffnungen eingesogen wird (weil anderswo im Gehäuse Lüfter Luft einsaugen)

2. Die Lebenserwartung der Komponenten reduziert wird.

3. Die Netzteilwärme im Case verteilt wird.


Viel besser ist da ein hochwertiger 140mm-Lüfter mit 250n-300 U/min, der ist kein bisschen lauter als fanless, eliminiert aber die Nachteile, die fanless hat.


----------



## Vulnerabilus (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Nachfolger für Dark Power Pro 10*



ile schrieb:


> Geht es hier um fanless?
> Viel besser ist da ein hochwertiger 140mm-Lüfter mit 250n-300 U/min, der  ist kein bisschen lauter als fanless, eliminiert aber die Nachteile,  die fanless hat.


Ja, wie oben schon diskutiert, wäre ein NT mit einem lastunabhängig sehr niedrig drehenden, perfekt gelagerten Lüfter sicherlich eine vom Silentgesichtspunkt her optimale, weil auch in extrem ruhiger Umgebung in praxi unhörbare Angelegenheit.
Sehr gute Lüfter sind sogar @400-450 upm in dieser Weise unhörbar.

Da bräuchte es tatsächlich auch für den anspruchsvollsten Silentextremisten sicher kein fanless NT mehr!


----------



## ile (26. Oktober 2013)

Vulnerabilus schrieb:


> Ja, wie oben schon diskutiert, wäre ein NT mit einem lastunabhängig sehr niedrig drehenden, perfekt gelagerten Lüfter sicherlich eine vom Silentgesichtspunkt her optimale, weil auch in extrem ruhiger Umgebung in praxi unhörbare Angelegenheit.
> Sehr gute Lüfter sind sogar @400-450 upm in dieser Weise unhörbar.
> 
> Da bräuchte es tatsächlich auch für den anspruchsvollsten Silentextremisten sicher kein fanless NT mehr!



Ja, genau. Und ich bin ein Silentextremist! Und genau deswegen will ich KEIN fanless Netzteil!


----------



## Vulnerabilus (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Nachfolger für Dark Power Pro 10*

Nun, da wir uns in dem Punkt also einig sind und uns hier in einem beQuiet Supportforum bewegen: 
*Hoffen wir, dass wir von einem beQuiet-Menschen etwas erfahren, ob sie ein NT planen, dass Firmennamen und -anspruch (siehe die schöne Werbung mit dem Fisch und dem Pflaster auf dem Maul ) noch besser gerecht wird als die aktuellen P10 NTs jenseits der 550W.*

Da geht doch noch was!


----------



## be quiet! Support (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Nachfolger für Dark Power Pro 10*

Ähm, ich dachte, dass wir uns zu dieser Thematik schon geäußert hatten.

Siehe hier.

Derzeit gibt es noch keine Neuigkeiten im Bezug auf ein P11. 

Im Bezug auf eine Netzteil mit Lüfter haben wir doch sehr gute Werte und werden unserem Markennamen be-quiet! doch gerecht.

Gruß

Marco


----------



## mcmarky (1. November 2013)

*AW: Nachfolger für Dark Power Pro 10*

Werde mir dann wohl das P10 550W gönnen, schließlich hat dann der 4770K auch C7-States, die mein P9 noch nicht unterstützen.

 Kann ich mein P9 550W dann in Zahlung geben?


----------



## Stefan Payne (1. November 2013)

*AW: Nachfolger für Dark Power Pro 10*

Das P9 wird das zu 99,9% aber ohne Probleme wegstecken, da es auf DC-DC basiert und daher die Belastung von dem Gerät völlig egal ist, sofern die mindestlast erreicht wird...

Gut, die NOLP der Dark Powers ist z.T. etwas zickig...


----------



## mcmarky (1. November 2013)

*AW: Nachfolger für Dark Power Pro 10*

Leider regt das P9 auch minimal mein leichtes Alu-Gehäuse zum Schwingen an, daher erhoffe ich durch die nochmals geringere Lüfterdrehzahl auch dabei eine Besserung.


----------



## Hans im Glück (25. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Nachfolger für Dark Power Pro 10*

Gib es inzwischen Infos über die Veröffentlichung des P11?


----------



## Threshold (26. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Nachfolger für Dark Power Pro 10*



Hans im Glück schrieb:


> Gib es inzwischen Infos über die Veröffentlichung des P11?



Nein. Keine New. Nichts in Planung.
Es gibt ja auch keinen Grund das P10 derzeit zu ersetzen.

Ich kann mir jedoch gut vorstellen dass das P11 auf der neuen FSP Aurum PT Serie basieren könnte bzw. dass FSP sich dessen Technik bedienen wird wenn BeQuiet wegen des P11 anfragt. 
Mal abwarten. 
Aber vor 2016 erwarte ich da nichts.


----------



## Chris@bequiet! (27. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Nachfolger für Dark Power Pro 10*

Hi zusammen,

Wir arbeiten schon an der nächsten Generation, ganz so lange wie 2016 muss man wohl nicht mehr warten  

Chris


----------



## dsdenni (27. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Nachfolger für Dark Power Pro 10*



Chris@bequiet! schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> 
> Wir arbeiten schon an der nächsten Generation, ganz so lange wie 2016 muss man wohl nicht mehr warten
> 
> Chris



Danke für den Hinweis 

Los gehts mit dem Spekulieren


----------



## Threshold (27. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Nachfolger für Dark Power Pro 10*



Chris@bequiet! schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> 
> Wir arbeiten schon an der nächsten Generation, ganz so lange wie 2016 muss man wohl nicht mehr warten
> 
> Chris



Also doch das FSP PT. 

Ich brauche nächstes Jahr ein neues Netzteil -- das P10 ist dann 3 Jahre alt und muss weg -- gibt es bis dahin schon das P11?


----------



## XyZaaH (27. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Nachfolger für Dark Power Pro 10*

Aber bitte vollmodular


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (27. Dezember 2014)

*Nachfolger für Dark Power Pro 10*

Wie wäre es wenn ihr mit Delta und BitFenix kooperiert?
Technik von Delta, Lüfter und Service von euch und gesleevte Kabel von BitFenix, das wäre ein Traum! 
Ist zwar leider Wunschdenken, Träume darf man doch wohl noch haben


----------



## Threshold (27. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Nachfolger für Dark Power Pro 10*



XyZaaH schrieb:


> Aber bitte vollmodular



Das FSP PT ist voll Modular. 



Commander_Phalanx schrieb:


> Wie wäre es wenn ihr mit Delta und BitFenix kooperiert?
> Technik von Delta, Lüfter und Service von euch und gesleevte Kabel von BitFenix, das wäre ein Traum!
> Ist zwar leider Wunschdenken, Träume darf man doch wohl noch haben



FSP ist schon sehr gut. Ich würde da nicht weggehen.
Die bauen dir das Netzteil exakt so wie du es haben willst und dass die das können zeigt ja das P10 bis 750 Watt.

Was ich mir wünsche für die P11 Serie wären Kabelstränge zum Nachkaufen.
Je nach dem was man braucht und will und so kann man Kabel nachkaufen. 
Für die einen Flachbandkabel. Für andere voll gesleevte Rundkabel. Für mich  Kabel mit mehr Satat Stecker. Dazu längere Kabel.
Ich bin absolut davon überzeugt dass es dafür einen Markt gibt. Man muss es einfach mal versuchen.


----------



## XyZaaH (27. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Nachfolger für Dark Power Pro 10*

Das klingt schonmal sehr gut 
Vollmodular zum sleeven, dann die P10 Technik ohne die Crap X Con caps und bääämm <3
Und vielleicht wie Phalanx sagt mit Bitfenix kooperieren.
Wenn corsair das mit ihrem Schweißbrenner kann, könnt ihr das auch.


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (27. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Nachfolger für Dark Power Pro 10*



Threshold schrieb:


> Also doch das FSP PT.
> 
> Ich brauche nächstes Jahr ein neues Netzteil -- das P10 ist dann 3 Jahre alt und muss weg -- gibt es bis dahin schon das P11?




Warum muss das Netzteil nach 3 Jahren raus ? Hat es irgendeinen Defekt ?


----------



## Chris@bequiet! (28. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Nachfolger für Dark Power Pro 10*



Commander_Phalanx schrieb:


> Wie wäre es wenn ihr mit Delta und BitFenix kooperiert?
> Technik von Delta, Lüfter und Service von euch und gesleevte Kabel von BitFenix, das wäre ein Traum!
> Ist zwar leider Wunschdenken, Träume darf man doch wohl noch haben


Cablemod, die neue Firma mit den voll-gesleevten Kabeln wird ein be quiet! Set herausbringen 



XyZaaH schrieb:


> Aber bitte vollmodular


Weiss ich jetzt gar nicht mehr. Mal nachschauen 



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich brauche nächstes Jahr ein neues Netzteil -- das P10 ist dann 3 Jahre alt und muss weg -- gibt es bis dahin schon das P11?


Ja.



Threshold schrieb:


> FSP ist schon sehr gut. Ich würde da nicht weggehen.
> Die bauen dir das Netzteil exakt so wie du es haben willst und dass die das können zeigt ja das P10 bis 750 Watt.
> 
> Was ich mir wünsche für die P11 Serie wären Kabelstränge zum Nachkaufen.
> ...


Ja FSP ist nicht nur ein guter Hersteller, wir haben darüber hinaus auch eine sehr gute Partnerschaft. Hier passieren keine Überraschungen mehr usw. Wie weiter oben gesagt, es wird komplette BQ Sets von Cablemod geben. Aber für P11 werden wir auch eigene hübsche Kabel haben. Nachkaufen wird man Kabel sicherlich auch, das machen wir ja jetzt schon mit einigen Sets. Bisher sind keine Erweiterungen wie Flachbandkabel geplant, aber das kann sich ja ändern.

Chris


----------



## XyZaaH (28. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Nachfolger für Dark Power Pro 10*

Neeeeinnn  kein cablemod da kostet ein Set 60 Euro


----------



## Threshold (28. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Nachfolger für Dark Power Pro 10*



Bios-Overclocker schrieb:


> Warum muss das Netzteil nach 3 Jahren raus ? Hat es irgendeinen Defekt ?



Nein. Es ist einfach schon zu lange drin. Länger als zwei Jahre nutze ich eigentlich kein Netzteil.
Aber es gibt ja aktuelle keine Alternativen daher warte ich auf das P11 und schaue was es kann.



Chris@bequiet! schrieb:


> Ja.



Das hört sich gut an aber du kannst sicher nicht sagen wann es kommt oder?
Mein Tipp ist ja erst im Herbst/Winter. Aber ich werde wahrscheinlich vorher umbauen.
So ein Mist.  
Dann muss ich mir das P10 noch mal kaufen und im Herbst dann das P11. 
Ich werde ausgenommen wie eine Weihnachtsgans. 



Chris@bequiet! schrieb:


> Ja FSP ist nicht nur ein guter Hersteller, wir haben darüber hinaus auch eine sehr gute Partnerschaft. Hier passieren keine Überraschungen mehr usw. Wie weiter oben gesagt, es wird komplette BQ Sets von Cablemod geben. Aber für P11 werden wir auch eigene hübsche Kabel haben. Nachkaufen wird man Kabel sicherlich auch, das machen wir ja jetzt schon mit einigen Sets. Bisher sind keine Erweiterungen wie Flachbandkabel geplant, aber das kann sich ja ändern.
> 
> Chris



Eben. Wieso eine gute Partnerschaft die sich bewährt hat auflösen.

Sehen wir also das FSP PT als Dark Power P11 kommen oder kannst du dazu noch nichts sagen?
Ich meine -- wir sind hier doch unter uns. 

Und das mit den extra Kabeln solltet ihr wirklich mal durchdenken. Da gibt es einen Markt für. Ich weiß jetzt nicht wie groß er ist aber alleine die Möglichkeit sowas anzubieten wird euer Image noch mal auf ein neues Level heben.
Ich würde sogar fast wetten dass man euch die Bude einrennt wenn ihr verschiedene Kabelsets anbieten wird.


----------



## Hans im Glück (28. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Nachfolger für Dark Power Pro 10*



Threshold schrieb:


> Das hört sich gut an aber du kannst sicher nicht sagen wann es kommt oder?
> Mein Tipp ist ja erst im Herbst/Winter. Aber ich werde wahrscheinlich vorher umbauen.
> So ein Mist.
> Dann muss ich mir das P10 noch mal kaufen und im Herbst dann das P11.



Das wäre echt gut zu wissen, brauche ebenfalls ein neues Netzteil (bei meinem P10 klackert der Lüfter ).


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (28. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Nachfolger für Dark Power Pro 10*



Hans im Glück schrieb:


> Das wäre echt gut zu wissen, brauche ebenfalls ein neues Netzteil (bei meinem P10 klackert der Lüfter ).



Dann lass es austauschen, das dürfte selbstverständlich eigentlich nicht sein, vielleicht hast du ja sogar noch Vor-Ort-Pickup.


----------



## Hans im Glück (28. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Nachfolger für Dark Power Pro 10*

Hatte ursprünglich nen P9, wurde auf P10 geupgradet und nun ist die Garantie bereits abgelaufen.


----------



## Threshold (29. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Nachfolger für Dark Power Pro 10*

Das ist echt dumm gelaufen.
Mir ist noch kein P10 unter gekommen wo der Lüfter die Grätsche gemacht hat. Da hast du wirklich Pech gehabt.


----------



## ThePlayer (29. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Nachfolger für Dark Power Pro 10*

Ultra Silent Lüfter möge keine große Hitze das kann vorkommen, würde den Luftstrom prüfen oder ob es ein anderer Lüfter ist, mir sind auch zwei abgeraucht, für Grafikkühler wahrscheinlich doch nicht so geeignet.
-Mein P7 tut es im 2.Rechner immer noch-
Mir gefällt das Design seid P8 überhaupt nicht mehr, habe mich dann erstmal für Seasonic entschieden, wann kommt eins wieder mit Stil des guten Alten.


----------



## Threshold (29. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Nachfolger für Dark Power Pro 10*

Ich will kein P7 mehr haben. 
Die Dinger sollten man schnell vergraben und vergessen.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Nachfolger für Dark Power Pro 10*



Threshold schrieb:


> Die Dinger sollten man schnell vergraben und vergessen.



Mein Segen hast du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stefan Payne (1. Januar 2015)

*AW: Nachfolger für Dark Power Pro 10*



Threshold schrieb:


> Nein. Keine New. Nichts in Planung.
> Es gibt ja auch keinen Grund das P10 derzeit zu ersetzen.


NAja, doch, schon. Die größeren Dark Power Pro Netzteile sind da scho a bisserl 'laut', verglichen mit anderen Geräten, die es so gibt. 



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich kann mir jedoch gut vorstellen dass das P11 auf der neuen FSP Aurum PT Serie basieren könnte bzw. dass FSP sich dessen Technik bedienen wird wenn BeQuiet wegen des P11 anfragt.


Joa, erwarte ebenso, dass die P11 Serie wieder komplett von FSP kommen wird. Da kann man dann auch auf 6 Rails bei den 1000W+ Modellen hoffen...



Chris@bequiet! schrieb:


> Bisher sind keine Erweiterungen wie Flachbandkabel geplant, aber das kann sich ja ändern.


Nujo, Flachbandkabel sind in erster Linie eines: Billiger für den Hersteller.

Warum so viele Leute auf diesen Müll fliegen, ist mir nicht ganz klar....

Wohl das übliche 'schaut von weitem gut aus, aber noch nie gehabt' Problem...
Denn flexibler sind diese Kabel maximal in eine Richtung, schön schauts auch nur in der Verpackung aus, wenn mans ein paar mal bewegt und die Kabel sich voneinander lösen, ists echt doof... 



ThePlayer schrieb:


> Ultra Silent Lüfter möge keine große Hitze das kann vorkommen, würde den Luftstrom prüfen oder ob es ein anderer Lüfter ist, mir sind auch zwei abgeraucht, für Grafikkühler wahrscheinlich doch nicht so geeignet.
> -Mein P7 tut es im 2.Rechner immer noch-
> Mir gefällt das Design seid P8 überhaupt nicht mehr, habe mich dann erstmal für Seasonic entschieden, wann kommt eins wieder mit Stil des guten Alten.


Also erst einmal hängt die Wärmetoleranz von der in dem Lüfter verwendeten Technik ab....
2BB Lüfter sind da immer noch die, die am meisten Wärme vertragen. FDB Lüfter sind da aber auch nicht soo weit weg.
Die gewöhnlichen Gleitlagerlüfter sind da natürlich empfindlich. Die kommen aber auch nur bei den System Power und Pure Power Geräten zum Einsatz (wieviel mehr würde denn ein Gewährlauflager kosten??)

Die Straight und Dark Power Pro Serie setzt schon seit einigen Jahren auf FDB Lüfter, die sich auch sehr gut bewehrt haben. Die ersten Geräte, die mit FDB Lüftern ausgeliefert wurden, dürften die Straight Power E5 oder E6 gewesen sein....

Und ganz ehrlich: Dein P7 solltest du echt mal ersetzen. Das Teil ist einfach zu alt, um jetzt noch brauchbar zu sein...

Wobei die Geräte der P8 und P9 Serie auch designtechnisch nicht gerade einen guten Ruf hatten...
Die wurden (völlig zurecht) als Plastebomber bezeichnet....

Aber mal ehrlich: Wie oft siehst du denn die vorderseite des Netzteiles?? 
In einem modernen Gehäuse doch eigentlich gar nicht mehr, da siehst du eher die Rückseite, da man das Netzteil mit Lüfter unten verbaut....


----------



## Threshold (1. Januar 2015)

*AW: Nachfolger für Dark Power Pro 10*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> NAja, doch, schon. Die größeren Dark Power Pro Netzteile sind da scho a bisserl 'laut', verglichen mit anderen Geräten, die es so gibt.



Meinst du jetzt die Seasonic P10?
Da bin ich ganz bei dir. Aber die Seasonic P10 braucht eigentlich auch niemand da für ein Multi GPU System das 750er Modell ausreichend ist.
Daher gehe ich auch stark davon aus dass die kommenden P10 Modelle alle von FSP kommen werden und das "Abenteuer Seasonic" vorbei ist.


----------



## ile (1. Januar 2015)

*AW: Nachfolger für Dark Power Pro 10*



Threshold schrieb:


> Nein. Es ist einfach schon zu lange drin. Länger als zwei Jahre nutze ich eigentlich kein Netzteil.
> Aber es gibt ja aktuelle keine Alternativen daher warte ich auf das P11 und schaue was es kann.
> 
> 
> ...


Warum nutzt du es nicht länger? 

Für das P11 wünsche ich mir vor allem einen Lüfter, der im idle mit nur 200 U/min rotiert bei der 600 W (!) Variante. Die E10 haben das nur bis zur 500er Variante leider


----------



## Threshold (2. Januar 2015)

*AW: Nachfolger für Dark Power Pro 10*



ile schrieb:


> Warum nutzt du es nicht länger?



Weil ich meinen Unterbau samt Case, SSDs und Netzteil verkaufe.
Möglicherweise verkloppe ich den Rechner auch komplett. Also inklusive Grafikkarten. Das ist aber abhängig davon wann Big Maxwell erscheint.
Ich kaufe also alles neu und dazu gehört natürlich auch ein neues Netzteil.
Nur gehe ich davon aus dass das P11 nicht vorm Herbst auf den Markt kommt.



ile schrieb:


> Für das P11 wünsche ich mir vor allem einen Lüfter, der im idle mit nur 200 U/min rotiert bei der 600 W (!) Variante. Die E10 haben das nur bis zur 500er Variante leider



Wirst du wohl nicht sehen.
Du brauchst eine bestimmte Anlaufspannung damit der Lüfter überhaupt anfängt zu drehen. Ist die zu gering -- wegen 200rpm im Idle -- kann es passieren dass der Lüfter nicht andreht. 
Denk an das Corsair RM wo der Lüfter im passiv Modus steht und wenns dann heißer wird nicht anläuft und das Netzteil deswegen abraucht bzw. abschaltet.

Was denkbar wäre ist eine extra Schaltung. 
Beim Start des Netzteils wird der Lüfter kurzfristig auf 1000rpm gebracht und wird danach herunter geregelt. Auf deine 200rpm.
Bei Grafikkarten ist da zum Teil so dass die Lüfter beim Start voll drehen und erst herunter regeln wenn der Desktop geladen wird.


----------



## ile (2. Januar 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Weil ich meinen Unterbau samt Case, SSDs und Netzteil verkaufe.
> Möglicherweise verkloppe ich den Rechner auch komplett. Also inklusive Grafikkarten. Das ist aber abhängig davon wann Big Maxwell erscheint.
> Ich kaufe also alles neu und dazu gehört natürlich auch ein neues Netzteil.
> Nur gehe ich davon aus dass das P11 nicht vorm Herbst auf den Markt kommt.
> ...


Doch, das ist möglich. Schließlich tut be quiet genau das in den aktuellen E10 Modellen bis 500 Watt : 

Be quiet! Straight Power 10 500 Watt im Test (Seite 6) - ComputerBase

" Die extrem niedrige Minimal-Drehzahl des 135-mm-Lüfters von nur 190 Umdrehungen pro Minute sorgt in Kombination mit der hervorragenden Laufruhe im gesamten Drehzahlbereich für beeindruckende Stille "

Genau das will ich in einem 600 Watt Dark Power


----------



## Threshold (2. Januar 2015)

*AW: Nachfolger für Dark Power Pro 10*

Liegt vielleicht am neuen Motor. Hier gilt abwarten.
Aber das Dark Power ist noch mal eine andere Baustelle als das Straight.


----------



## mcmarky (2. Januar 2015)

*AW: Nachfolger für Dark Power Pro 10*

Konnte nicht widerstehen und habe vom Dark Power 10 550W auf Straight Power 10 500W CM umgerüstet.   Befeuert jetzt auch noch eine GTX980, völlig problemlos. 

Ist einfach genial, nochmal extrem leiser als das DP 10, unglaublich! Be Quiet 

Edit: @ile, was hast du denn aktuell für ein Netzteil im Einsatz?


----------



## ile (2. Januar 2015)

*AW: Nachfolger für Dark Power Pro 10*



mcmarky schrieb:


> Konnte nicht widerstehen und habe vom Dark Power 10 550W auf Straight Power 10 500W CM umgerüstet.   Befeuert jetzt auch noch eine GTX980, völlig problemlos.
> 
> Ist einfach genial, nochmal extrem leiser als das DP 10, unglaublich! Be Quiet
> 
> Edit: @ile, was hast du denn aktuell für ein Netzteil im Einsatz?


Ein E8 580W


----------



## mcmarky (2. Januar 2015)

*AW: Nachfolger für Dark Power Pro 10*



ile schrieb:


> Ein E8 580W



Versuchs doch mal mit dem Straight Power 10-CM 500W.  Oder muss es unbedingt ein Dark Power sein, welche Features brauchst du?


----------



## Dgx (2. Januar 2015)

*AW: Nachfolger für Dark Power Pro 10*

Wenn das P11 rauskommt kann ich dann auch endlich mein Platimax ersetzen.
Gruß


----------



## ile (3. Januar 2015)

*AW: Nachfolger für Dark Power Pro 10*

Fakt ist jedenfalls, dass mir das P10 noch zu laut ist, ich für das P11 also hier eine Verbesserung erwarte...


----------



## Threshold (3. Januar 2015)

*AW: Nachfolger für Dark Power Pro 10*



ile schrieb:


> Fakt ist jedenfalls, dass mir das P10 noch zu laut ist, ich für das P11 also hier eine Verbesserung erwarte...



0,1 Sone sind dir immer noch zu laut?


----------



## mcmarky (3. Januar 2015)

*AW: Nachfolger für Dark Power Pro 10*

Je nachdem wie nah man am Gehäuse sitzt, hört man auch ein P10 mit 550W. Das neue Straight Power 10 mit 500W sicher nicht. Der Lüfter dreht wirklich schön langsam seine Runden. Selbst bei OC 4,4 GHz CPU und 1,6 GHz GPU, d.h. ca. 350W Leistung, bleibt das Netzteil leiser als das P10 im Idle bei mir.

Die Frage ist, ob man wirklich ein Dark Power braucht, bzw. muss ein Dark Power so leise wie ein Straight Power sein. Kommt drauf an, welche Prioritäten man hat. Nach P9 550W und P10 550W bin ich jedenfalls mit dem Straight Power 10 100% zufrieden, was ich seinerzeit auch mit den vorgenannten Netzteilen war.


----------



## ile (3. Januar 2015)

*AW: Nachfolger für Dark Power Pro 10*



Threshold schrieb:


> 0,1 Sone sind dir immer noch zu laut?


Es sind 0,2 Sone, siehe PCGH Tests. Und ja, das ist mir zu laut.


----------

